

Why inexperienced developers often side-track technical discussions - ballard
https://gist.github.com/steakknife/6336719

======
taproot
Must be fun working with you. For anyone looking in the comments for the tldr;
dont bother, just some "experienced" old fart venting about the kids having
the same argumemts he had when he was younger. Complaining because they wont
just take his word for it and have to have the argument themselves.

I too thought it might be actually about a discussion going off topic when
juniors are involved and maybe a tip i did not know how to get it back on
track.

